# Vintage-Schwinn-Starlet-III-bicycle-tank-horn-girls-bike



## mwaltke (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice girls bike

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142397208023?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice I have the same bike...anyone have the men's 1968 green panther for sale?


----------



## gymmanager (Jun 3, 2017)




----------

